# "Britain's Great War" - BBC series



## ChrisAxia (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all,

In line with the centenary of WW1 "Britain's Great War", presented by Jeremy Paxman - a 4 part landmark series begins on BBC 1 this Monday at 9:00pm. Undoubtedly the most serious BBC score I have composed to date. The series will both move and horrify you in equal measure.

Here is a montage of music from the series. A 'tougher' listen than my previous "Britain & the Sea" score although there is a nice warm ending.

https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6102102_79742419_246166

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01npqws


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 23, 2014)

I dunno. All these Greek immigrants, coming over here, writing our Great British music... etc. etc.

Well done matey.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheers Matt. Yes, I remember thinking the same when Nainita scored a series about Greece!

~C


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice, Chris - all the best with the series.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Guy. See you at the next Composium?

~C


----------

